# i'm outta here.



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

fuck this. ciao!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

?? okie dokie then.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for coming out ! ?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

um....dont let the door hit ya?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Peace!

(wait, who are you again?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

hahahahaahahaha fools... I just won a bet... thanks to all of you. My theory is, when you act abrasive people react more and a lot faster than when you're polite and friendly. 

Nothing personal, thanks to all.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

VinXXX said:


> hahahahaahahaha fools... I just won a bet... thanks to all of you. My theory is, when you act abrasive people react more and a lot faster than when you're polite and friendly.


You mean you've never heard of this old saying or it's many variations, "You get more flies with honey than vinegar"? This is nothing new to anyone who knows how to interact with people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Guess I don't know how to interact then. I tried that "Hi everybody i'm new here" bullshit. NOTHING. Catch more flies with honey, kill more flies with vinegar. Now this thread's gonna go on and on and on about how pathetic I am blah blah blah... Every new post on this topic makes me more and more right about my theory. You'd be all better people for just keeping your opinions to yourselves, and keep on ignoring me. Let's see how that one goes.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

i choose to refuse to ignore


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

the internet is serious business...
________
ThaiLiu


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

what's the issue OP?? 

I joined just the other day. I'm no "HardCore" boarder, i have not had issues with anyone here. I have been on forums for over 11 years, you cant take them serious.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

wow... what a sensitive sally :laugh:

relax man, asshole or not, no one gives a shit... what'd ya want, hugs and kisses on the internetz? you only get that if you're a hot chick, AND you post pics.

If you're just another whiny dude, then fall in line like everyone else.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> fuck this. ciao!


asshole:cheeky4::cheeky4: -2 thug G points for this thread:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

this is pretty funny.......


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

VinXXX said:


> Guess I don't know how to interact then. I tried that "Hi everybody i'm new here" bullshit. NOTHING. Catch more flies with honey, kill more flies with vinegar. Now this thread's gonna go on and on and on about how pathetic I am blah blah blah... Every new post on this topic makes me more and more right about my theory. You'd be all better people for just keeping your opinions to yourselves, and keep on ignoring me. Let's see how that one goes.


Mr Vin - your theory is hard to refute; 

the interweb is quite different to the normal modes of human interaction and so is immune to the concept of 'attracting more flies with honey...' 

but because forums such as this one, are filled with people who either wish to engage in 'flame' or people who are aware of the 'risk of flame', means that your theory is mostly just stating the obvious.

it is what it is. you know it; i know it; everybody else knows it; so why the need to 'prove it'?

there is no need and so you could be considered to be a troll. of course you know this too, which is why you specify the caveat:



> Now this thread's gonna go on and on and on about how pathetic I am blah blah blah... Every new post on this topic makes me more and more right about my theory.


if this thread was merely about proving a point, why would you immediately call people 'fools' and suggest that they should ignore you?

with all things considered, i think i might accept your advice (unless you wish to write less disingenuously?) 

nevertheless i remain grateful for your choosing an original way to 'out yourself' as a troll.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT, WOLF! I think the possibility of a 30+ section on this forum would be something to explore. Most average age (15-24 yrs. it seems) riders' universe these days seems to end at technine and baggy clothes, and as more mature individuals we know that there is so much more to snowboarding than meets the eye. 

Not trying to be a prick to anyone, FYI.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

it starts out with a desire to be acknowledged and then before long, there will be requests for financial remuneration. _diddums want a cookie?_

unless you are posting for your own shits 'n' giggles, i fear the point of a place like this is lost on you.

with all the love in the world Mr *Wolfie*, there are better places on the interweb, if fotos of 'awesome terrain' is desired; there are also just as many resources of reportage from multiple people with regard to conditions and which slope was 'rawking'.

be honest. you post what you do to be an authoritative big fish in a small pond, whilst hoping to receive a response along the lines of 'you jammy bastard!' aka ego trip.

that's why i'm here!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> I think the possibility of a 30+ section on this forum would be something to explore. Most average age (15-24 yrs. it seems) riders' universe these days seems to end at technine and baggy clothes, and as more mature individuals we know that there is so much more to it.


how did you arrive at 30+? ever stop to think youd be alienating the young mature members of this forum?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> it starts out with a desire to be acknowledged and then before long, there will be requests for financial remuneration. _diddums want a cookie?_
> 
> unless you are posting for your own shits 'n' giggles, i fear the point of a place like this is lost on you.
> 
> ...


Paolo, wow, you make me feel a whole lot better. Obviously (in my opinion, anyways) your golf playing high profile Audi driving overly educated latte sipping investor suit 14 syllable word using peers do not accept you into their circles, so you have to come here posting overly intelligent posts to feel superior to people who your peers would otherwise look down upon. It is you, my dear friend, trying to be a big fish in a small pond. Give it up.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh shit and it starts...You've fucked up now


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread does not deliver


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> This thread does not deliver


nope. u got that right


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> nope. u got that right


thx for agreeing with me m8.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

VinXXX said:


> hahahahaahahaha fools... I just won a bet... thanks to all of you. My theory is, when you act abrasive people react more and a lot faster than when you're polite and friendly.
> 
> Nothing personal, thanks to all.


Cram it dummy!


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

does any one notice that the reason this entire thing started was because someone or not enough people said hi to him when he joined? welcome to the interweb no everyone views the newest noobies to the forum, i don't even know how many people viewed my post but also i don't care i read the information i want to read, thats the idea of the forum, somedays i want to help out other days depending on the posts and the mood of the day i won't help and instead throw something in just to make people laugh.

get over yourself, and btw wolf i do admire your photos i just don't post about how great they are, i think artwork and photos don't need everyone to comment on how great they are, they already speak more then a 1000 words of beauty so why wreck it?


----------

